# Forum Spellcheck



## Ecthelion (Jan 31, 2003)

Is there any way the forum can have a button that spell checks the post for you? My grammer is fairly well, but it would still help alot to have a spell check on the forum.


----------



## omnipotent_elf (Feb 1, 2003)

YEAHH i cant speeel


----------



## Aulë (Feb 1, 2003)

My advice:
Either use ICQ or MS Word (or any other program with spell check) and just c+p your post into it and use that program's spell check.


----------



## Wonko The Sane (Feb 9, 2003)

But that takes a lot of work...having one on forum would be easier.


----------

